# Parameterübergane von Servlet an JSP funktioniert nicht ?



## beos (1. Jul 2007)

Hallo   

bin neu hier und muss Euch gleich mit einer Frage überschütten:

In meinem Servlet will ich ein JSP mit einer Parameterübergabe verlinken - das sieht so aus:

*out.println("

"+"<a href=\"waproutedetail.jsp?routenwahl=5"+"\">"+routensplit[0]+"</a>"+"</p>");*


Wenn ich jetzt in waproutedetail.jsp auf die routenwahl zugreifen will:

*routen_ID = request.getParameter("routenwahl"); *

kommt immer nur:

"Request Object was not found"

Jetzt frage ich mich - warum klappt das nicht?

Gibt es eine elegantere Art Daten an ein Servlet zu schicken?


----------



## SlaterB (2. Jul 2007)

> Gibt es eine elegantere Art Daten an ein Servlet zu schicken?

willst du nicht Daten an die JSP schicken?..
und überhaupt, redest du von einer einzelnen Request-Verarbeitung 
(Client -> Anfrage -> Servlet -> JSP -> Ergebisseite -> Client)
oder vom nächsten Request, falls der User den Link anklickt?
(Client -> Anfrage -> Servlet -> Ergebisseite -> Client -> nächste Anfrage über Link -> Servlet? -> JSP -> ..)

--------

ich bin nicht mehr so ganz firm in den Fehlermeldungen,
hast du da nicht ein generelles Problem, dass das 'request'-Objekt selber nicht gefunden wird?

kannst du denn normal Parameter auslesen?
also von einer Test-html-Seite mit einem fest vorgegeben Link aus?
kannst du die Parameter in einem Servlet auslesen?


----------



## mlange8801 (2. Jul 2007)

> Wenn ich jetzt in waproutedetail.jsp auf die routenwahl zugreifen will:
> 
> routen_ID = request.getParameter("routenwahl");
> 
> ...



Wie sieht denn dein kompletter Code aus?

```
Als scriptlet sollte dein code funktionieren
<%
String routen_ID = request.getParameter("routenwahl");
%>
als deklaration z.b. nicht:
<%!
String routen_ID = request.getParameter("routenwahl");
%>
```
cu
Mark


----------

